

Looking for feedback on API - mattthazhmon

We've just launched a service that enables end users to automatically port their social graph from one site to another. We're looking for feedback on the API to see if there is something we are missing? Here's a link to the API documentation.
<a href="http://freemyfriends.com/Api/Default.aspx" rel="nofollow">http://freemyfriends.com/Api/Default.aspx</a><p>We are looking for feedback from a programmer's perspective, but honestly any feedback is much appreciated.
======
briank3
I really do not have any interest in this subject. That being said, I loved
the passion and earnestness with which the documentation and information was
presented. Looks like you have a very good product in the works.

~~~
mattthazhmon
Thanks very much. If you know anyone who does have interest in this subject,
please send them the link. Thanks once again.

